# gps unit coordinates



## bellview268219 (May 29, 2011)

Does anyone have any gos coordinate for grouper snapper triggerfish amberjack etc willing to share Pensacola


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

be glad to help
http://www.mbtdivers.com/GPS%20Numbers.htm


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

*Nice link!*

Nice link, too bad I fish out of Destin! Sea-r-cy


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

Half Hitch tackle has a GPS. #'s chart ( for a few buck$ ).. good list w/map..  should be good for snaps. ( they're every where ), trigs, A.J.'s.. grouper not so much ??


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Nice link, too bad I fish out of Destin! Sea-r-cy


 would have been good to know ahead of time
http://myfwc.com/media/131585/REEFS.pdf
here you go


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Put a location in your sig so everyone knows where your from/asking about, it helps!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

No to Gag grouper or Amberjack. They are closed.


----------

